# Alternative Use for Milking Stands



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Got any silly pictures to share of a milking stand being used unconventionally? 

Here, it makes an excellent dog washing platform. Lacey was most displeased by the chilly hose water, but I got her done and toweled off quickly!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^haha! Too funny!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a great idea. Love it.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the chuckle. I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

that's what I use it for.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha.....Love it


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

use the blower to blow him off! lol 
I have a blower my uncle made me from an old hot tub motor thats pretty low power (it works and saved me $300+!) and I use it to blow my border Willie off after I use the head stall to help with washing XD


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Lol i have got to start doing this it seems do much easier.


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

I also use my milking stand to clip my dog's toe nails! It's very difficult with our big golden retreiver/lab. She is big and it normally takes my husband and myself to hold her down to clip her nails... because she hates it. But using the milk stand prevents the physical struggle we normally would go through.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

georgiagirl98 said:


> Lol i have got to start doing this it seems do much easier.


It really did help! Lacey hates getting wet (when it rains she dances on her tippy toes to keep her paws from getting wet!), so she is super wiggly during a bath.


----------

